# Jen a Jenom



## fiota

Ahoj! Jaký je rozdíl mezi 'jen' a 'jenom'?


----------



## littledogboy

Ahoj! Žádný.


----------



## bibax

A ještě máme poněkud archaické slovo *toliko* (= только), dosud však užívané (zejména v řeči úřední).

A úplně nejarchaičtější je slovo *jediné* ve významu *jen*: Jediné Bůh je vševědoucí. = Jen/jenom/toliko Bůh ...

Další synonyma (ale údajně nesprávná): *pouze, jedině
*


----------



## vianie

Neviete prosím, odkiaľ sa podiejajú tie -om a -em v slovách ako jenom a enem? Aby sme nemuseli kvôli iba tomu otvárať nové vlákno..


----------



## slavic_one

bibax said:


> Další synonyma (ale údajně nesprávná): *pouze, jedině
> *


Proč nesprávná?


----------



## vianie

Odpoveď na svoje pýtanie som našiel na starej dobrej Naší řeči, (stačí si tam pomocou Ctrl + F vyhľadať "jenom").


----------



## bibax

Odpověď na předchozí otázku je tamtéž.

"Pouze" je adverbium od "pouhý".

"Ten člověk je pouze hloupý" znamená (nebo by mělo), že jeho hloupost je pouhá, čirá, bez příměsí, krystalicky čistá.
"Ten člověk je jen hloupý" má jiný význam.

Je to podobné jako s příslovcem "tuze". Také se významem poněkud odchýlilo od "tuhý". Klidně řekneme, že cosi bylo "tuze vláčné". Ale posluchač neví, jestli v té vláčnosti byla přítomna i tuhost, nebo to bylo velmi vláčné (tak jako říkáme tuze dobré).


----------



## slavic_one

Tak je jen otázka času, než se začne i to považovat za správné.


----------

